
Tired of Looking at Bad Sawhorse Construction - ogfomk
https://ogfomk.blogspot.com/2017/02/sawhorse-3-20170219.html
======
ogfomk
I kept looking at the sawhorses that were strewn about the landscape. I
decided to draw what I thought a sawhorse should look like. There are plenty
of better ones out there. But I wanted anyone to be able to build one.

